# Seen this morning...



## Aperitif (25 Feb 2008)

Something interesting when I was on the way back from Paris this morning...


----------



## domtyler (25 Feb 2008)

Is it the new De Rosa?


----------



## hubgearfreak (1 Mar 2008)

no, a joisting machine


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVEWMDLrZmw&feature=email


----------



## yenrod (2 Mar 2008)

I'm only a 31" inside leg...


----------

